# Error al instalar app-admin/webapp-config (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados : webapp-config es dependencia de varios (o tal mez muchos o todos) portales como phpmyadmin, roundcube y postfix admin, que encesito para montar un nuevo servidor de correos.

Al instentar instlar el programa sale el siguiente error.

```
running install_scripts

creating /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/images/2.7/usr/sbin

copying build-2.7/scripts-2.7/webapp-config -> /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/images/2.7/usr/sbin

copying build-2.7/scripts-2.7/webapp-cleaner -> /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/images/2.7/usr/sbin

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/images/2.7/usr/sbin/webapp-config to 755

changing mode of /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/images/2.7/usr/sbin/webapp-cleaner to 755

running install_egg_info

Writing /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/images/2.7/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/webapp_config-1.50.18-py2.7.egg-info

 * Generating '/usr/sbin/webapp-config' wrapper script

 * ERROR: app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18 failed (install phase):

 *   Illegal installation into /usr/local

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 4843:  Called distutils_src_install '--install-scripts=/usr/sbin'

 *   environment, line 1289:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Illegal installation into /usr/local";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.18/work/webapp-config-1.50.18'

```

Alguien tiene idea de como resolverlo ?

Quedo atento a sus comentarios.

----------

## JotaCE

Arreglado con una instalcion limpia!

----------

## gdaker

una soluccion bastante agresiva   :Confused: 

----------

## JotaCE

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

